# Biken im Altmühltal



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Servus,

immer wenn ich Richtung München unterwegs bin, denk ich mir beim durchfahren des Altmühltales: "Mensch, hier must mal biken!" Wie schauts bei euch aus? Wer ist denn aus der Region hier angemeldet? Hätten evtl Leute ausm Großraum Nürnberg lust, die Reviere zu erkunden?


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2011)

bis an die Schichtstufe war ich schon 1-2 mal, von hier aus kann man da am Kanal entlang hinrollen. Es würde mich aber auch durchaus ma reizen da weiter runter zu fahren. 

der MCH-NBG-Express hält doch in Kinding... ich könnt mir vorstellen dass das ein ganz guter Ausgangspunkt wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre dabei! Wie gesagt, kann halt wirklich keinerlei Ortskenntnisse bei steuern... Wo ist denn die Schichtstufe?


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2011)

Ortskenntnis is langweilig, ohne ist die sache viel spannender 

Garmin und OSM reichen, um sich nicht total zu verirren 

Die Schichtstufe ist der Höhenunterschied zwischen dem Flachland hier und der Hochebene im Altmühltal, die Oberpfalz ist auch eine Schichtstufe... Sieht man ganz gut in google maps wenn man auf Gelände umstellt...


----------



## DomW (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,

seit Ihr schon gefahren oder stehen noch Pläne?
Komme aus der nähe von Kassel und würde dann mit nem Kumpel darunter kommen...
Geplant war bei mir der Feiertag nächste Woche + Fr. + Sa. - also 23. - 25.06.2011.

Grüße
Dom


----------



## franzam (13. Juni 2011)

zB. Altmühltal Panoramaweg:
Ab un zu tragen, aber in 3 Tagen machbar:





http://www.naturpark-altmuehltal.de/wege/altmuehltal-panoramaweg-149/


----------



## DomW (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Ich dachte jetzt eher so an ein festes Quartier und dann mit weniger Gepäck und mehr Trails, Downhills und Freeride jeden Tag ne andere Runde...


----------



## franzam (14. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub das wir schwierig. Eine Seite flußabwärts runter und andere wieder rauf....
Hau mal die gpx-dateien in Google earth, dann kann man sich ungefähr ein Bild machen.


----------



## chris84 (14. Juni 2011)

ich war noch nicht unten, pläne bestehen noch, aber noch nicht konkret. Downhill und Freeride ist jetzt aber weniger mein Gebiet, das Höhenprofil weiter oben sieht aber ganz gut aus!


----------

